

Why Netflix's Stock is so Volatile - ca-rl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/25/idUS119373297520111025

======
27182818284
"and very little to do with Netflix itself."

I'm not sure I follow. How can you say that after Netflix shed millions of
people, split their service and then canceled the split. For the first time
I'm seeing myself and my friends who _love_ Netflix and have been members for
years start to ask, "OK, what service am I going to switch to if Netflix does
another bad move." Surely some of that anxiety reflects problems with "Netflix
itself." I would contest more than "very little"

